# Hiking lingo-confusion



## RCR 3 EVER (May 4, 2009)

Many years ago I went on a backpack trip with my brother and his wife on Pacific Crest Trail. He was on the trail for several months and I joined him for a week so he was more experienced. We were hiking near Tahoe region closer to humans anyway than animals and we slept in seperate tents at night.

We took all precautions for storage of food we were told to especially since they had camped in bear country previously.

One night as we were sleeping I woke up to rustling outside my tent and on my tent walls as something was rubbing against the outside of the tent :help:

I called out to my brother as the beast continued to walk outside my tent. My brother asked 2 foot or 4 foot. I said I do not know maybe about 3 foot high!

He says HUH, then a minute later as the beast continued to brush on the walls of the tent and the tent walls are looking thinner by the second the area lit up brightly.

Our camp one burner stove had warning label on it that said if not lit properly it would flare up suddenly. An advantage when scaring off a beast about to eat you. So he lit the stove improperly and the stove set off a flare several feet up and scared off whatever we could not see due to night blindness from the sudden flaring.

He then asks 3 foot? I meant 2 foot =human or 4 foot = animal and you said 3!!


----------

